# Woc NW45-NC55 Holiday Looks



## lovely333 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok we are at the time of year when holiday gatherings begin. You know family events, office parties etc. I am always looking for a new look this time of year. A pretty lip or a beautiful eye look. What are you ladies going to wear or what are some of your favorite looks?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 11, 2008)

redo..........


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't even thought that far ahead.  Hmmm.  I will probably do a soft purple.  It mainly depends on what I will be wearing.  Style wise.  So I won't know until that time comes.  Maybe a warm orange look.  Who knows.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah...I have to wait to see what I am wearing first....Haven't even thought about my outfits yet either...I'm so behind


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 11, 2008)

I created a smokey eye this weekend using Sketch e/s. It was my first time using that color but it was sooooooooooo beautiful.

All that glitters on the lid
Tete a tint & Haux in the crease
Sketch on the outer 3rd then added Print to smoke it out more
Ricepaper to highlight
Dazzlelash Black Dazzle 
Smolder Eye Kohl
Pinch Me on the cheeks, 
MSFN Duo Dark used the shimmer part to highlight the nose & cheeks
Creamola Cremestick liner w/ Viva Glam VI for a nude lip. 

I must admit it was the best eye I ever did!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 12, 2008)

I live in San Diego, and so far the Holiday season is slowly coming, but the Holiday weather isn't.  It's still hot here, so I feel silly (not to mention gross) wearing too much.  I've been keeping things simple, but one look I've been showing my clients for Holiday parties includes a clean, natural or semi-matte finish complexion, warmed up cheeks (matte bronzer works well for this, or NARS Dolce Vita blush for darker skin) with a soft focus highlight (Smashbox Halo powder launches 12/1, it's fantastic).  For the eyes, I like the Brown/Bronze smokey look with creme liner smudged into the lashes and a really really black mascara (MUFE Smoky Lash).  For the lips, I'm OBSESSED with Stila's LE Raisin Lipglaze.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_ For the lips, I'm OBSESSED with Stila's LE Raisin Lipglaze._

 

I keep hearing about this...do you have a swatch of it?


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 12, 2008)

i think i'ma keep the eyes really simple and play up the lips with some red!!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I keep hearing about this...do you have a swatch of it?_

 
No; unfortunately I don't have it, I'm trying to get it on MUA.  It's like a berry/plum color with gold and white gold shimmer.  It's gorgeous on deeper skintones, like over a deeper lipstick or stain underneath.  I put it on at work everyday lol but I don't wanna buy the whole lipglaze gift set just to get that one color, I already have the others.


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 14, 2008)

probably glitter on my lids and love alert dazzle glass on my lips


----------

